# Attorney wants probe of referee in Suns games



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link




> Former NBA referee Tim Donaghy, who pleaded guilty to gambling-related charges in federal court Wednesday, may also face charges in Maricopa County if investigations by the basketball league or the FBI reveal that he deliberately miscalled two Phoenix Suns playoff games earlier this year.
> 
> Maricopa County Attorney Andrew Thomas on Wednesday sent letters to NBA Commissioner David Stern and to the head of the FBI in Washington, DC, asking that his office be given any and all information about Donaghy's handling of the two Suns games that he officiated. Thomas wants to know whether Donaghy gambled on the games, provided inside information to gamblers or helped determine the outcome by making bad officiating calls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

95% chance that this won't hold up. He's got bigger issues he's being charged with, and he is giving "Full cooperation" to the FBI and whatnot, which probably means plea bargain.

I'm giving 1 to 2 odds on him going into the witness protection program. C'mon, put some money down! ... Oh wait.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyway they can get their hands on some money. They are going a bit far with this.


----------

